# Dragonball does not have a successor?



## handofjustice (Jan 8, 2010)

I see many people try and state that the successor is Naruto or One Piece but both of these manga's are not both don?t have the universal success that Dragonball had or the appeal.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 8, 2010)

It's quite possibly only a matter of time for One Piece, as they are beginning to really push it again in the US. Plus the sales in Japan are massive.

Naruto is fucked due to having gone right down the shitter.


----------



## Magnificent (Jan 8, 2010)

One Piece isn't a successor?
Its the king of HSTs and it has the only sales that exceeded DBZ

Don't put your hopes up for Naruto, it won't be anywhere near those two


----------



## Tempproxy (Jan 8, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> It's quite possibly only a matter of time for One Piece, as they are beginning to really push it again in the US. Plus the sales in Japan are massive.
> 
> Naruto is fucked due to having gone right down the shitter.



Dont get me wrong I think One Piece is ok but I cant see it being as big as a success as Dragonball overseas. No matter how much they push for it people are always going to be put of by the art and style.


----------



## Supa Swag (Jan 8, 2010)

No.

There probably never will be a DB successor since the popularity of anime/manga seems to be dwindling (in the US anyway).


----------



## Perseverance (Jan 8, 2010)

DBZ put anime/manga on the map, so it's like the daddy.


----------



## Krombacher (Jan 8, 2010)

There are WAY better mangas than DBZ, but DBZ was the one  who inspired them all, for example HxH


----------



## Chris Partlow (Jan 8, 2010)

people here don't like OP as much as Naruto and Bleach. If anything Naruto is its succesor


----------



## Medusa (Jan 8, 2010)

HxH would be dbz's successor if togashi wasnt lazy

One Piece is not sellin well on outside japan


----------



## KidTony (Jan 8, 2010)

OP is easily DBZ succesor. It is by far the biggest thing in japan. The only difference is overseas sucess which can be attributed to 4kids horrible dub.


----------



## firefist (Jan 8, 2010)

RockyDJ said:


> There are WAY better mangas than DBZ, but DBZ was the one  who inspired them all, for example HxH



there is no dbz manga.
----



Most of you people think successor = popular in japan and U.S. only lol.


and I still don't see a successor for DB. Not Naruto, not One Piece.


----------



## Arkeus (Jan 8, 2010)

DB anime is crap, DB manga is ok.

As in poularity, Naruto is known pretty much everywhere.

One piece is known mostly be people who read more than one manga.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 8, 2010)

DB anime is crap..? Ok...

On topic, One piece is the successor to Dragonball in my opinion


----------



## Shadow (Jan 8, 2010)

I don't think there will be another commercial type of series like DB or DBZ.  I mean the series ended almost 10 years ago now and there are still HD DVD's coming out with new dubs.  New video games coming out every year.  I don't think you can say the same thing for any of the series going on right now.  Can you really say that 10 years after Naruto or One Piece ends that they will be producing video games?

One Piece will come close but considering there aren't really a video games to talk about commercially.  They really don't have a lot of merchandise officially and unofficially that a lot of people wear here in the US.  Outside of the US yes quite possibly.  However, I remember Bootleg DBZ clothes printed from chinatown.  Action Figures out every month. 

Dragonball Franchise itself is bigger now than it was when it was launched 10 years ago with a lot more fanbase.  I mean it's easy to criticize it now with the lack of character development etc but hey I'm sure Akira Toriyama doesn't mind all that considering the guy probably made a gazillion dollars .


----------



## Ulqourria (Jan 8, 2010)

How can you say One piece isn't popular in the USA when 30 volumes of One piece are being released this year. Also added to the fact in the bookstore I went to yesterday. Theres a whole bored dedicated to its fast release. 

Added to the fact just last week One piece Volume 25 became the fastest/best volume sold that week.


----------



## Cochise (Jan 8, 2010)

One Piece = Dragon Ball in Japan, to say it doesn't is ludacris. The states reception is of no consequence.


----------



## ShaolinAce (Jan 8, 2010)

Nothing will ever top or match DBZ in terms of popularity. That every one of you know and I can asure you.

Say what you want but it'll be all wishful thinking, hopes and fake dreams.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 8, 2010)

Nothing can succeed DB.  Changed the genre forever.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jan 8, 2010)

still no successor
IMO the nearest to be a successor is H&H


----------



## Akatora (Jan 8, 2010)

Mihawk582 said:


> One Piece isn't a successor?
> Its the king of HSTs and it has the only sales that exceeded DBZ
> 
> Don't put your hopes up for Naruto, it won't be anywhere near those two




It's hard to say OP exceeds DB sales

yes it has sold more volumes, but it needed like 10 more volumes than Dragonball to reach that number...

THat hardly indicate it's more sussecfull.


Anyway no I wouldn't say SJ have found a sucessor on the scale of DB.
OP is to much of a hit or miss series.


----------



## Candy (Jan 8, 2010)

handofjustice said:


> I see many people try and state that the successor is Naruto or One Piece but both of these manga's are not both don?t have the universal success that Dragonball had or the appeal.



You do relise that one piece is the top selling manga of all time, higher then DB 

OP has had bigger succsess and appeal then DB has


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jan 8, 2010)

There is no successor and never will be, no manga will ever outshine DB 

End of story


----------



## Superstars (Jan 8, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Nothing can succeed DB.  Changed the genre forever.



/Thread.
lock it up mods.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 8, 2010)

Very loaded question. It really depends on what we're using to define "successor". If we're talking about something like *worldwide* brand image, a good indicator would be those who don't watch anime but would know the character "Goku" over another character like Luffy or Ichigo.


----------



## Abigail (Jan 8, 2010)

Avon Barksdale said:


> people here don't like OP as much as Naruto and Bleach. If anything Naruto is its succesor


Lol at Naruto surpassing DragonBall.


----------



## Superstars (Jan 8, 2010)

lol at anyone surpassing Dragonball...Worldwide.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 8, 2010)

Superstars said:


> lol at anyone surpassing Dragonball...Worldwide.



OP has. its bigger than all the other current shonen in every part of the world EXCEPT the US. Which doesn't matter because the US isn't the whole world.

Dragonball has already been surpassed in its origin country by One Piece.

art style? hit and miss? please don't be so shallow. words of a narutard.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 8, 2010)

in 20 years, everyone and their mom is going to know who luffy the pirate king is.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jan 8, 2010)

KidTony said:


> in 20 years, everyone and their mom is going to know who luffy the pirate king is.



Oh wow kid, your clearly in delusional, but thanks for the good laugh 

This thread needs to be locked before the wanking starts comencing


----------



## Medusa (Jan 8, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> OP has. its bigger than all the other current shonen in every part of the world EXCEPT the US. Which doesn't matter because the US isn't the whole world.



source?

I googled, seems naruto selling more than one piece in germany and france I dont know others

france WTF DELREY???
WTF DELREY???

germany


----------



## Tools (Jan 8, 2010)

I say One Piece is Dragon Ball's successor, obviously and easily.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 8, 2010)

Pervy Fox said:


> Oh wow kid, your clearly in delusional, but thanks for the good laugh
> 
> This thread needs to be locked before the wanking starts comencing




You know what's funny 'kid', you're the one whose easily in the minority here.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jan 8, 2010)

KidTony said:


> You know what's funny 'kid', you're the one whose easily in the minority here.


----------



## Akatora (Jan 8, 2010)

Candy said:


> You do relise that one piece is the top selling manga of all time, higher then DB
> 
> OP has had bigger succsess and appeal then DB has




Nope


DB was a more general success for the masses is how it seem. OP you either hate it or love it, db could be followed in a much larger scale by the people in between.


and OP having sold more volumes than DB, yet it needed to get to like 50+ volumes before reaching that where DB "only" had 42 volumes...

It's rather OP is being milked more as a manga than DB was(DB was milked more in the Tv as far as i can tell)





Superstars said:


> lol at anyone surpassing Dragonball...Worldwide.



AS a manga agreed.

as an anime, I find myself questioning Pokemon might have outdone DB




Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> OP has. its bigger than all the other current shonen in every part of the world EXCEPT the US. Which doesn't matter because the US isn't the whole world.
> 
> Dragonball has already been surpassed in its origin country by One Piece.
> 
> art style? hit and miss? please don't be so shallow. words of a narutard.




No it isn't bigger everywhere aside the Us
Naruto still look to outdo OP fairly well in these regions.
OP lose a lot of potential readers simply due to the art

many won't even consider reading/watching it simply due to that

Of the people I've talked with in person that generally like anime it's about 3/10 that find OP worth spending time on.




KidTony said:


> in 20 years, everyone and their mom is going to know who luffy the pirate king is.



20 years? DB isn't that much older than OP


OP started Year 1997 

DB started year 1984


that is 13 years


----------



## Tash (Jan 8, 2010)

ilu phenomonal


----------



## Gabe (Jan 8, 2010)

nope there is none and there never will be one. the mangas right now are no where near the level DB was.


----------



## Superstars (Jan 8, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> OP has. its bigger than all the other current shonen in every part of the world EXCEPT the US. Which doesn't matter because the US isn't the whole world.
> 
> Dragonball has already been surpassed in its origin country by One Piece.
> 
> art style? hit and miss? please don't be so shallow. words of a narutard.



Narutard? Wrong, and your also wrong about the sells, One piece only outselled Dragonball in the small rock called JAPAN. No where else in the world. Bleach and Naruto outdo One Piece worldwide.



Akatora said:


> AS a manga agreed.
> 
> as an anime, I find myself questioning Pokemon might have outdone DB



This is the truth!


----------



## Ulqourria (Jan 8, 2010)

Dragon Ball will always be the most popular Manga. 


One Piece will just be the second.


----------



## gtw1983 (Jan 8, 2010)

Candy said:


> You do relise that one piece is the top selling manga of all time, higher then DB
> 
> *OP has had bigger succsess and appeal then DB has*



Not really,when you look at the bigger picture.

Sure OP might have finally exceeded DB manga sales.But as someone pointed out before it took like 10 more volumes for it to ever reach that number.

Also while OP is popular,to my knowledge it hasn't spawned 13 movies or around two dozen video games based from it's story line.

And I've heard that during it's original run DB had a high constant viewer rating, that OP is rarely ever able to match.

When you look at the overall success and cultural influence,OP still pales in comparison to DB despite it's incredible popularity.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 8, 2010)

yes.

_________


----------



## KidTony (Jan 8, 2010)

Superstars said:


> Narutard? Wrong, and your also wrong about the sells, One piece only outselled Dragonball in the small rock called JAPAN. No where else in the world. Bleach and Naruto outdo One Piece worldwide.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the truth!



Are you sure? Maybe in the U.S, but I'm pretty sure OP sells more in Europe and the rest of the world than those two. I may be wrong though.


----------



## p0l3r (Jan 8, 2010)

Doesnt dragonball sales count after the series finished. What you have to find out is how much it selled when the series was over.


----------



## Ulqourria (Jan 9, 2010)

gtw1983 said:


> Not really,when you look at the bigger picture.
> 
> Sure OP might have finally exceeded DB manga sales.But as someone pointed out before it took like 10 more volumes for it to ever reach that number.
> 
> ...



It has 10 movies. 

I think 18 plus video games.

Rest I can't argue against. Dragon Ball will always be more inspireing.


----------



## c3zz4rr (Jan 9, 2010)

imo there will never be another db, but naruto is the closest of reaching that level....in canada at least you don't hear very often the name one piece and bleach was very popular for a while but now it has lost many of his fans. Now im not saying naruto deserves all the sales that it has but i still enjoy it and i keep reading it every week, while on the other hand i read one piece only when i feel like reading it, every 3,4 weeks.


----------



## iamthewalrus (Jan 9, 2010)

dude OP is still going on. Dragonball gained the worldwide popularity after it ended.

OP has not had that success because of poor marketing and dubbing due to funimation.  Naruto has gotten some of the worldwide popularity but to me has not reached that level

also being a successor does not mean you are better  then what was previous, it just means you are the next step along a line of greats.


----------



## Anarch (Jan 9, 2010)

OP is great,but really it has nowhere near the following DB enjoyed/enjoys.And i say this because i live among people who are mostly unaware of any manga/anime but everyone's heard of/watched DBZ.Hell,i see kids wearing DBZ back packs and water bottles to school and they haven't even heard of OP.
and before you question this topic again you're on the internet.surf a bit and see how many hits DB gets as compared to OP or how many DB fan sites/communities/forums exist as compared to OP.The answer is obvious.
But again the major part of DB's following is anime related , not manga related.


----------



## ShaolinAce (Jan 9, 2010)

This topic and the blind one piece fans in it bother me.


----------



## Superstars (Jan 9, 2010)

ShaolinAce said:


> This topic and the blind one piece fans in it bother me.



The truth.


----------



## valerian (Jan 9, 2010)

Akatora said:


> It's hard to say OP exceeds DB sales
> 
> yes it has sold more volumes, but it needed like 10 more volumes than Dragonball to reach that number...
> 
> THat hardly indicate it's more sussecfull..



Yeah, and Dragon Ball has had 13 more years than One Piece.

I think that makes it fair.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jan 9, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Yeah, and Dragon Ball has had 13 more years than One Piece.
> 
> I think that makes it fair.



Aren?t Dragonball sales from when it was active.


----------



## firefist (Jan 9, 2010)

srsly, I had the feeling, that back then, DBZ wasn't your typical Anime series, but it was received more like the Simpsons or Family Guy.
the HST are still on "anime-niveau" (Japan not included, because, it's Japan).


----------



## Teach (Jan 9, 2010)

One Piece reached 100m sales in record time. Dragonball has nothing on One Piece.

And lol Naruto and Bleach.


----------



## UrumiGTO (Jan 9, 2010)

There is no successors atm
but the closest to it is one piece and i always liked HxH
naruto lost potential years ago
bleach is troll kingdom


----------



## Rakiyo (Jan 9, 2010)

Umm I don't think any other manga/anime has shared success like Dragon Ball besides Pokemon. I mean they still make games for the goddamn series (which still manages to sell) and its been forever since it ended for a while now. Cultural wise I don't think DB will ever be surpassed as its not only known through out the world as the Grand Daddy of what Shounen is today but even those who don't even bother looking at anime know the infamous name of Goku. I doubt they'll be making games/any other merchandise after One Piece and Naruto has ended.


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Jan 9, 2010)

I don't know about the world but I know DB turned a generation of kids where I live into anime fans, whether that was for the better or worst I'm not sure.


----------



## Prowler (Jan 9, 2010)

US is having a vampire crisis, those guys just want vampire shit right now.


----------



## MdB (Jan 9, 2010)

And Phenom made it painfully clear that he's using another dupe.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 9, 2010)

Wait for the One Piece MMORPG.


----------



## Akatora (Jan 9, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Yeah, and Dragon Ball has had 13 more years than One Piece.
> 
> I think that makes it fair.



Well you have to realize that the majority over 2/3 of the volume sales tend to be done in the first 2 weeks in Japan

and the Volume sales in Japan as far as i recall outsell volume sales in the rest of the world combined


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 9, 2010)

Superstars said:


> Narutard? Wrong, and your also wrong about the sells, One piece only outselled Dragonball in the small rock called JAPAN. No where else in the world. Bleach and Naruto outdo One Piece worldwide.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the truth!



china says hi. OP has outsold naruto and bleach and probably even dragonball over there and all other places around china. 

pretty sure some spanish speaking places also have OP outselling naruto and bleach regularly. 

Its the same in the UK too. In the UK OP is bigger than naruto and bleach and is on its way to being bigger than DB.

get with the times, OP IS DB in this day and age pretty much everywhere except the US.

Kinda surprised that every other anime forum knows this but NF.


----------



## Medusa (Jan 9, 2010)

^ source? I dont believe your bullshit


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jan 9, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> china says hi. OP has outsold naruto and bleach and probably even dragonball over there and all other places around china.
> 
> pretty sure some spanish speaking places also have OP outselling naruto and bleach regularly.
> 
> ...



WRONG!! 

One piece maybe a hit in Japan and so few other countries but DB was a Global hit around the entire world, OP doesnt have and probably never will have that kind of fame, Naruto and hell even Pokemon is close to a global hit than OP is, but like I said, NO MANGA will ever replace the legend and phenomenol that is Dragonball.


----------



## Superstars (Jan 9, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> china says hi. OP has outsold naruto and bleach and probably even dragonball over there and all other places around china.
> 
> pretty sure some spanish speaking places also have OP outselling naruto and bleach regularly.
> 
> ...



Sorry OP is only popular in Japan and from what the numbers have shown [unless you got something else to prove it] and while it is a stated fact that Bleach and Naruto are worldwide phenomena's! Naruto is on DISNEY CHANNEL, Bleach is on Cartoon Network and it is even popular in Russia.

I'm sorry one piece can't even be more of an influence than it's counterparts no way it is this modern day Dragonball, lol one piece tards.


----------



## firefist (Jan 9, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> get with the times, OP IS DB in this day and age pretty much everywhere except the US.



and germany. It's nowhere near on the level db was here and I think this also goes for Portugal, Brazil, Spain, France, and many other countries.

And DBZ is still strong when it comes to anime. Look at how many re-releases funi has made and how well they sold and still do.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 9, 2010)

Superstars said:


> Sorry OP is only popular in Japan and from what the numbers have shown [unless you got something else to prove it] and while it is a stated fact that Bleach and Naruto are worldwide phenomena's! Naruto is on DISNEY CHANNEL, Bleach is on Cartoon Network and it is even popular in Russia.
> 
> I'm sorry one piece can't even be more of an influence than it's counterparts no way it is this modern day Dragonball, lol one piece tards.



you can't blame one piece for not getting a tv station to air episodes on, it was 4kids fault for butchering the show. the only place for anime to go on tv nowadays is syfy channel considering bleach is only on adlut swim due to a contract and naruto had no place to go but disney since no other channels would take it. one piece is a bigger influence than naruto let alone bleach in other parts of the world just not the US because of the poor treatment it was given compared to those two series. maybe you can show me some sells figures from the UK or Brazil or wherever to prove otherwise that they're bigger influences than OP outside of US.


----------



## Soulme (Jan 10, 2010)

well i live in romania (not the most anime loving country out there).... but still most prefer naruto and bleach over OP (me included)

i tried to watch OP but unlike naruto and bleach...the first arc/arcs were really not interesting (at least for me), while naruto and bleach got me hooked

i don't know maybe it's just me


----------



## KidTony (Jan 10, 2010)

it's just you


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 10, 2010)

One Piece is the highest selling manga EVER. Its not only popular in Japan. Just because YOU dont like it, or most of America doesn't like it don't mean shit. Pretty much everyone else does.

You can hate, but you cant argue the numbers. A lot of people like it. And when it ends and it has all the time DB has to establish a rooted fanbase it will be even more popular. 

DB changed everything, of course. Everyone knows that and nobody is disputing that. But basically this question is "Does DB have a sucessor?"

Naruto/Bleach Fans: NO! OP dont count either, cuz I dont like it!
OP fans: One Piece is, no doubt. 
Everyone else: Well I dont like OP, so it doesnt matter or America doesnt like it so that doesnt mean worldwide!!!

Stupid.


----------



## firefist (Jan 10, 2010)

somebody has some manga/anime dvd sale charts from the u.s or european countries?


----------



## tigerfist80 (Jan 10, 2010)

I think One Piece currently has the best sales. It's true that it probably didn't sell as much as Dragon Ball but I think it sold more then Naruto and Bleach worldwide. I'll explain why I think so.

In Japan, DB sold 150 million. Worldwide, it sold 300 million or a little more. That means that Japan has 40% to 50% of the share (worldwide, of course) since half or almost half of that was sold in Japan only. If OP is selling better than Naruto and Bleach in Japan, then that means that OP currently has 40% to 50% of the worldwide sales. It means that OP dominates half or almost half of the world over Naruto and Bleach.

However, Naruto and Bleach are only more popular than OP in the western world. OP is more popular than Naruto and Bleach in every other Asian country except Philipines. There are some countries in Europe like Italy, Germany, and Greece where OP is more popular and I guess those countries make up for the poor sales in Philipines. 

This means that Naruto and Bleach dominate the entire western world and OP dominates the entire Asia. One Piece wins is popularity and sales because about 2/3 of the anime or manga fans on this planet live in Asia. OP is #1 in CHina which has over 1 billion people livving there so it's like a second Japan when it comes to anime/manga. Japan already dominates half or almost half of the world so if you add the huge China population and the rest of Asia, then One Piece wins.

So I guess OP wins in worldwide sales after all.


----------



## tigerfist80 (Jan 10, 2010)

And I do have some sort of proof. Most people on this site, as well as from other anime sites where people speak english, live in western countries. There aren't a lot of us here, or on other english-speaking anime sites, that live in Asian countries. There's probably a few of us but not too many. Why? Because Asia has such a huge anime/manga fanbase that pretty much every country in Asia (or at least almost every coutnry) has their own forums. For example, Japan has their own anime forums where all of them speak only Japanese. China also has their own forum, where most speak Chinese. Same thing with other Asian countries. Like I said before, this happens because if all anime fans in Asia shared sites, there would be way too many people. Us western fans also have mutiple forums like them but on our forums, we don't just talk with Americans but also with people in Germany, France, UK, Australia, Italy, France, Russia, etc.

That's proof the Asian has more fans than the western world and more fans mean more sales and OP dominates Asia so I guess it dominates the world.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 10, 2010)

One Piece is still behind DBZ though, its sold more because its put out more volumes. I dnt think it'll ever obtain the impact DB had.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 10, 2010)

Thats a dumb argument though. OP has more volumes = so it should sell more? Tell that to Kochikame or Case Closed.

That sounds like your making an excuse.

One Piece has more volumes because its a longer story. The impact of Dragonball is impeccable and without it manga probably would be the same, thats obvious. But thats not the question this thread is asking.

One Piece is the highest selling manga EVER, thus it must be popular. Oda and Akira have put out numerous crossovers between the series. One Piece is Dragonball's sucessor, whether you or America in general likes OP or not. Im not saying you have to, but you have to awknowledge even though North America treats OP like shit, it hasnt affected One Piece's sales anywhere else in the world. Its practically number one everywhere else and became the highest selling manga without North Americas help.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 10, 2010)

tigerfist80 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tell that to the buttfucked narutards in this thread that can't get over the fact that naruto is no longer entertaining and its boring ass manga is being curbstomped by OP every whichaway.

I just love the artstyle complaint considering how generic naruto looks. No one seems to have a problem with OP's artstyle in most parts of the world. I think its just an excuse narutards and their friends with shallow taste use so they can find something to nitpick about OP because it doesn't look like every other shonen.


----------



## seastone (Jan 10, 2010)

Hm, well I do not think there is currently manga that had such a large impact on the industry, influence on future manga and has a international establish franchise. 

However One piece could be the manga that could be Dragonball's successor but I do not think it is quite there yet compared to the impact Dragonball had. 

However One piece's run is far form over and time will tell if it can truly call itself Dragonball's successor.


----------



## The Imp (Jan 10, 2010)

why does this even matter


----------



## tigerfist80 (Jan 10, 2010)

Relax, Supreme Alchemist Fan. Not only that One Piece sells better than Naruto and Bleach (as I explained earlier) but Akira Toriyama himself said OP was the greatest manga he ever read and he considers Oda to be his successor or his soon-to-be-successor. Even if Naruto and Bleach were to sell more worldwide (which they don't), that still wouldn't make them DBZ's successors because the creator of DBZ himself said that OP was DBZ's successor. It's not fanboys who choose the successor. The creator of DBZ choses the successor. 

So not only that OP sells more worldwide but Toriyama likes it way more than Naruto and Bleach so OP wins in the end.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jan 10, 2010)

But piracy has drastically increased since One Piece was first introduced so it must be more popular. 

Seriously though I don't think DB was that great to begin with. Did it bring interest when it was first introduced as a an anime in america - sure, but so did pokemon for that matter and are we going to discuss whether it will have a successor too? As for the manga version ... I don't think it was nearly as successful outside of japan as everyone seems to make it out to be so I don't see how OP being less successful outside japan means much. 

That said I think the reason OP is less successful outside of japan is combination of the fact that there is no weekly shonen jump counter part in many places and the manga is also not up to date in many places. Since OP is more of a slow starter manga than either Naruto or Bleach the fact that there is no up to date weekly counterpart hinders it. But unlike them it hasn't run out of gas and DB, well it also ran out of gas after some time. 

So I guess OP is simply in a different class than either DB, Naruto, or Bleach, and as such can't be the natural successor of DB. It's like comparing apples and oranges. This begs the question though which are better manga that start of great but then cool off, or manga that start off slow but then skyrocket to greater heights. I guess it's just a matter of taste.


----------



## tigerfist80 (Jan 10, 2010)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> *But piracy has drastically increased since One Piece was first introduced so it must be more popular. *
> 
> Seriously though I don't think DB was that great to begin with. Did it bring interest when it was first introduced as a an anime in america - sure, but so did pokemon for that matter and are we going to discuss whether it will have a successor too? As for the manga version ... I don't think it was nearly as successful outside of japan as everyone seems to make it out to be so I don't see how OP being less successful outside japan means much.
> 
> ...



LMAO that line is just hilarious because it's so true.


----------



## Medusa (Jan 10, 2010)

DB >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> OP this is undeniable Oda admits it



> Q: Let us begin, Oda sensei, please explain how you feel about Toriyama sensei?
> 
> 
> Oda: Of course, he's god! He is in an entirely different dimension. All in all, he's just too good at drawing!
> ...



Oda calls toriyama is *GOD*


----------



## c3zz4rr (Jan 10, 2010)

do any of you have any statistic or something to backup what you'll saying because all I hear is : well op sold more in japan therefore is more succesful in every other country except usa and canada.....how do some of you guys know that op is more succesful than naruto in france,germany,italy or any other country???....I mean I can do the same thing as you guys and just say : well naruto has sold a shitload of volumes in america and canada and I know that is more popular in european countries so it must be the successor to db because I know that it's selling a lot in soooooo many countries....

My point being does anybody have any statistic or should we just continue to talk out of our asses.

@ Supreme Alchemist Fan : who the fuck said anything about op's "flaws", I didnt see anybody mentioning op's artstyle or any other reason in this thread for people reading more naruto or bleach. Where did that come from? from my point of view you're the only butthurt fan in here that resorts to insults to make a point.


----------



## Medusa (Jan 10, 2010)

> how do some of you guys know that op is more succesful than naruto in france,germany,italy or any other country???



optards' imagination


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 10, 2010)

DBZ is the best anime imo nothing comes close.


----------



## tigerfist80 (Jan 10, 2010)

c3zz4rr said:


> *do any of you have any statistic or something to backup what you'll saying because all I hear is : well op sold more in japan therefore is more succesful in every other country except usa and canada.....how do some of you guys know that op is more succesful than naruto in france,germany,italy or any other country???....I mean I can do the same thing as you guys and just say : well naruto has sold a shitload of volumes in america and canada and I know that is more popular in european countries so it must be the successor to db because I know that it's selling a lot in soooooo many countries....
> 
> My point being does anybody have any statistic or should we just continue to talk out of our asses.*
> 
> @ Supreme Alchemist Fan : who the fuck said anything about op's "flaws", I didnt see anybody mentioning op's artstyle or any other reason in this thread for people reading more naruto or bleach. Where did that come from? from my point of view you're the only butthurt fan in here that resorts to insults to make a point.



I have family and relatives that live in Italy, Germany, Romania, and Greece so I know how much OP, Naruto, and Bleach sell there. On top of that, I also talked with other several different people that live in Europe. I've asked all of them what was more popular in their country and they all gave the same answer depending on what country they live in (none of them knew each other so if one gave a different answer, then I would know that someone is lying). I did the same thing to Asia and the exact same thing happened (I made some Asian friends on some forums). On top of that, I have Asian friends from school who visited relatives in Asia a few summers ago. When they all came back (they didn't all leave in the same summer), I've asked every single of them what was the most popular manga in their country (not all of my friends were in the same country) and they all said One Piece is more popular than Naruto and Bleach there. I know they're not lying because they were never OP fans or Naruto fans to begin with. So I do have proof. You probably won't believe me but that means you can't believe the narutards or the bleachtards either.

Some Philipino guy that I know on this forum (I'll give u the link right now) knows that I'm not lying. Just read the entire thread or almost the entire thread and you will see about 4 or 5 people from Asia and from the western world that agree with what I posted earlier (I mean my first post with all that 40% to 50% crap).

here


----------



## tigerfist80 (Jan 10, 2010)

There is also one more thing that proves to us that OP is more popular than Naruto and Bleach........YouTube!

Go on YouTube right now and search up "OP vs. Naruto" or "OP VS. Bleach" or "OP vs. Naruto vs. Bleach". Watch all the videos and look at the comments for every single video. You will notice that most comments vote for OP as the winner and they bash on both Naruto and Bleach. Not only that but all everyone who says OP gets a thumb up. Here are some videos. Go see more on YouTube because I will only show you some.
Remember to look at the comments:

Psyren's First Vomic
Psyren's First Vomic
Psyren's First Vomic
Psyren's First Vomic
Psyren's First Vomic
Psyren's First Vomic
Psyren's First Vomic
Do you know all see that OP has more fans? Most people in the comments prefer OP over Naruto and Bleach.
Here are some extra videos of OP and DBZ. Check out the comments (read all of them):
Psyren's First Vomic
Psyren's First Vomic


----------



## Medusa (Jan 10, 2010)

anyone does have top10+ manga sellin in any country expect japan and us cuz I am curious 

I found only fra and ger, cant finde spain cuz I dun undestand spanish lang 



			
				FRANCE said:
			
		

> WTF DELREY???
> 
> Sans plus attendre voici le classement des 15 meilleures ventes de manga pour janvier et février 2009 selon Ipsos et Livres hebdo :
> 
> ...





			
				GERMANY said:
			
		

> DEZEMBER 2009
> 
> Titel-/Serienranking nach Exemplaren
> (jeweils nur bestverkaufter Band pro Serie)
> ...



I didnt know dat soul eater is so popular in germany.. wow it beatz OP!!


----------



## Taichi (Jan 10, 2010)

Although it doesn't include the rest of the world and excludes it's latest 2 volume sales, this graph shows that One Piece is the closest thing to the next DBZ in Japan. Also, if you want a series influenced by it then look at Fairy Tail.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 10, 2010)

that doesn't answer the question of the topic starter. he was asking if there was any series that has the international pull of DB. Although its already been answered in this thread numerous times i'm just telling you your post didn't answer much before someone comes in here telling you "lolol but dat doesn't mean OP is bigger in da rest of the worlds!!!"


----------



## Taichi (Jan 10, 2010)

Well then nothing will ever be Dragonball's successor due to the ridiculous requirements. DBZ almost single handily made anime popular in the US. Due to that I don't think any anime will ever become as close as becoming popular except Pokemon and it's peak in popularity passed long ago.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 10, 2010)

tigerfist80 said:


> There is also one more thing that proves to us that OP is more popular than Naruto and Bleach........YouTube!
> 
> Go on YouTube right now and search up "OP vs. Naruto" or "OP VS. Bleach" or "OP vs. Naruto vs. Bleach". Watch all the videos and look at the comments for every single video. You will notice that most comments vote for OP as the winner and they bash on both Naruto and Bleach. Not only that but all everyone who says OP gets a thumb up. Here are some videos. Go see more on YouTube because I will only show you some.
> Remember to look at the comments:
> ...



This has gotta be one of the most fail justifications I have ever seen on this site.  To think that you can prove One Piece supremacy of all things with youtube comments.  And even provided examples.

I feel too sorry you to even neg


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jan 10, 2010)

^Ignore that Idiot, If thats how one piece fans prove their ideas, they seriously need some help, its incredibly sad.

Oh and Youtube LOL


----------



## Medusa (Jan 10, 2010)

wow I didnt see that post.. seriously youtube comments?


----------



## Akatora (Jan 10, 2010)

Taichi said:


> Although it doesn't include the rest of the world and excludes it's latest 2 volume sales, this graph shows that One Piece is the closest thing to the next DBZ in Japan. Also, if you want a series influenced by it then look at Fairy Tail.




Would be good with an international list like this, but that's next to impossible


still as far as i recall having heard volume sales in Japan usually outsell volume sales in the rest of the world combined...

158 / 53 = 2,98 mil a volume

150/ 42 = 3,57 mil a volume


take a look at Slam Dunk then

120/ 31 = 3,87


so he average slam Dunk volume outsold the average DB volume


----------



## Candy (Jan 10, 2010)

Taichi said:


> Although it doesn't include the rest of the world and excludes it's latest 2 volume sales, this graph shows that One Piece is the closest thing to the next DBZ in Japan. Also, if you want a series influenced by it then look at Fairy Tail.



Clearly, opinion on mangas differ from person to person, but this list confirms quite alot


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 10, 2010)

No, I don't think there ever will be.


----------



## Superstars (Jan 11, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> you can't blame one piece for not getting a tv station to air episodes on, it was 4kids fault for butchering the show. the only place for anime to go on tv nowadays is syfy channel considering bleach is only on adlut swim due to a contract and naruto had no place to go but disney since no other channels would take it. one piece is a bigger influence than naruto let alone bleach in other parts of the world just not the US because of the poor treatment it was given compared to those two series. maybe you can show me some sells figures from the UK or Brazil or wherever to prove otherwise that they're bigger influences than OP outside of US.




Mandy's Law of Anime Genderbending

Oda can have the small rock called Japan, Kubo and Kishimoto are Mr. International. 

As for the stand alone "Dragonball Success..."
Mandy's Law of Anime Genderbending


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 11, 2010)

*If I would had to choose out the big 3 my choice would be Naruto since it's the series out the three that almost duplicate Dragonball's success. Despise One Piece selling more manga's volumes  than Naruto and Bleach the series didn't do what Naruto and Dragonball did to my knowledge.*


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 11, 2010)

Superstars said:


> Mandy's Law of Anime Genderbending
> 
> Oda can have the small rock called Japan, Kubo and Kishimoto are Mr. International.
> 
> ...



OP has been dominating brazil for years now, lol at naruto just now getting more than 52 episodes there. As for bleach movie being in san fran theaters...lol bleach.

actually oda has japan, all of the asian countries and most of the UK. 

naruto and bleach have the US and i guess the philipines. but who cares considering the US doesn't = the rest of the world. It just makes american manga readers look like they have bad taste compared to asia and other parts of the world if anything.


----------



## Superstars (Jan 11, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> OP has been dominating brazil for years now, lol at naruto just now getting more than 52 episodes there. As for bleach movie being in san fran theaters...lol bleach.
> 
> actually oda has japan, all of the asian countries and most of the UK.
> 
> naruto and bleach have the US and i guess the philipines. but who cares considering the US doesn't = the rest of the world. It just makes american manga readers look like they have bad taste compared to asia and other parts of the world if anything.



Protip folks: This is what one peicetards does when proven wrong...Post a rant saying/proving nothing.

I have posted proof that Bleach and Naruto are worldwide hits unlike one piece who is only big in japan. I also posted proof of how Dragonball stands alone in the success rate of worldwide influence. You can keep posting nonsense and make your bias much more apparent but the results will stay the same.


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 11, 2010)

*You guys look at this way if you ask about 100 anime fans what was the was their first anime most of them would probably say Dragonball or Naruto*


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 11, 2010)

Superstars said:


> Protip folks: This is what one peicetards does when proven wrong...Post a rant saying/proving nothing.
> 
> I have posted proof that Bleach and Naruto are worldwide hits unlike one piece who is only big in japan. I also posted proof of how Dragonball stands alone in the success rate of worldwide influence. You can keep posting nonsense and make your bias much more apparent but the results will stay the same.



that you're a narutard?

I also like how you've shown us numbers yet haven't shown us numbers at the same time. Where are these numbers you speak of? I've yet to see a link in this thread that proves my comments otherwise.


----------



## ShaolinAce (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't think half of us would be here if it wasn't for dragonball. And thats saying something.


----------



## Nuzzie (Jan 11, 2010)

god damn this thread fucking sucks


----------



## firefist (Jan 11, 2010)

Using relatives and youtube as argument... that's a new one.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jan 11, 2010)

This thread is filled with nothing but rage and bad arguments which is the perfect recipe for mods to lock it.


----------



## Sen (Jan 11, 2010)

Well I didn't really like Dragonball, only Dragonball Z myself.  Personally I think Naruto is a good "successor" I suppose.  People may rage and hate it online, but irl I have yet to meet anyone like that, they don't take it as serious so they pretty much enjoy it with the huge powerups etc.  I'd say Naruto really, although since it's no longer on TV don't know if it will be as popular now.


----------



## Akatora (Jan 11, 2010)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> This thread is filled with nothing but rage and bad arguments which is the perfect recipe for mods to lock it.



Indeed


anyway for the little it's worth:


Search result on youtube for:

"one piece anime"

80,000 (nice round number)


bleach anime

283,000


Naruto anime

444,000


as for the mangas

OP - 44,800

Bleach - 96,000

Naruto - 300,000



So even using youtube the numbers clearly say internationally OP is the less popular one, but the ones that do follow it like it more than the others (or they're simply a louder bunch)


----------



## MdB (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh god. You're using Youtube as a credible information source to determine which series is more popular. Unless they correlate with the number of sales, it's nothing but a crock of shit.


----------



## Danchou (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't believe One Piece has rivaled the impact that Dragonball had on anime worldwide. Though in Japan I think it's has been hailed as Db's successor by some, given that it has the sales, popularity and appeal to be the manga that qualifies as being the closest to it.


----------



## Akatora (Jan 11, 2010)

MdB said:


> Oh god. You're using Youtube as a credible information source to determine which series is more popular. Unless they correlate with the number of sales, it's nothing but a crock of shit.



For what it's worth i agree



The purpose of what i did there was to show that even the source tiger refereed to is not so one dimensional and could be used just as well to prove the opposite



Though perhaps i'm mistaken and you did understand me this time, though past experiences makes me write this


----------



## OrochiSui (Jan 11, 2010)

wow opiecetards are worse than narutards 
 some chinese online manga sites :



told WKBN.
told WKBN.

naruto takes 1 place in all


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 11, 2010)

according to googlefight op wins


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 11, 2010)

According to your mom OP is better in bed


----------



## Mider T (Jan 11, 2010)

MdB said:


> Oh god. You're using Youtube as a credible information source to determine which series is more popular. Unless they correlate with the number of sales, it's nothing but a crock of shit.



According to the best selling manga of all time, Kochikame is in 3rd place.  I've never heard of Kochikame.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jan 11, 2010)

Seriously this is not about which manga sells more.

That the fact of the matter is that there is no manga that can replace Dragonballs glory, end of discussion.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 11, 2010)

Mider T said:


> According to the best selling manga of all time, Kochikame is in 3rd place.  I've never heard of Kochikame.


Kochikame is also pretty rediculous and has something like 250 volumes


----------



## Mider T (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm just using the argument of sells that the One Piece supporters seem to fawn over.


----------



## p-lou (Jan 11, 2010)

dragon ball invented manga yo


----------



## firefist (Jan 12, 2010)

It seems like people here think that more Manga sales in Japan decide the successor, while leaving the rest of the DB franchise out of this thread.


----------



## Akatora (Jan 12, 2010)

Mider T said:


> According to the best selling manga of all time, Kochikame is in 3rd place.  *I've never heard of Kochikame.*



Shame on you


It's been in weekly jump for more than 30 years and is still ongoing


----------



## MdB (Jan 12, 2010)

Mider T said:


> According to the best selling manga of all time, Kochikame is in 3rd place.  I've never heard of Kochikame.



Using domestic sales to warrent word-wide popularity. I think it's rather you who needs to reflect on your inane argument. Additionally, using a non sequiter is atrociously stupid.


----------



## MdB (Jan 12, 2010)

And hahaha, Phenom is butthurt.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 12, 2010)

There are so many morons in this thread


----------



## Yozora (Jan 12, 2010)

Mider T said:


> According to the best selling manga of all time, Kochikame is in 3rd place.  I've never heard of Kochikame.



What is kochikame? I've never heard of it too. And being on 3rd place, is that true?


----------



## Akatora (Jan 12, 2010)

Avante said:


> What is kochikame? I've never heard of it too. And being on 3rd place, is that true?



of cause it is, look at how many volumes it got...


Ryou San is the main character 

A Policeman with the power and brain of a "Neanderthal" with fine comedy and the usual stuff.


The Japanese even build a statue of Him and placed it in front of one of there Police stations


----------



## firefist (Jan 13, 2010)

aah, it's him?



and I always wondered who that was.


----------



## K (Jan 13, 2010)

*Naruto?*
_Nope._
_*One Piece?*_
*Totally.*
One Piece most definitely has succeeded from Dragonball.

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Manga*

_One Piece is the highest selling manga in the history of Weekly Shōnen Jump in Japan and the first manga to increase the magazine's sales in eleven years. Volume 27 holds a manga sales record in Japan, with 2.63 million units sold in its first printing alone. Domestically, the series sold over 140 million copies of the first 46 volumes alone and it is the fastest manga series to reach sales of 100 million.

One Piece was the best selling manga series during 2008 in Japan with 5,956,540 volumes sold. Volumes 50, 51 and 49 placed first, second, and fourth, respectively, on Oricon's list of best selling manga volumes, with sales of 1,678,208, 1,646,978, and 1,544,000 copies sold respectively. Additionally, Oricon conducted a popularity survey with Japanese male and female readers between with ages ranging from ten to forty to determine the "Most Interesting Manga of 2008". In that survey, the four One Piece volumes published that year, volumes 49, 50, 51, and 52, placed first with an approval rating of 45.9%.In ICv2's list of "Top 25 Manga Properties Fall 2008", One Piece made a 15th place._

*Source*:* Wikipedia*


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jan 13, 2010)

KaytheKid said:


> *Naruto?*
> _Nope._
> _*One Piece?*_
> *Totally.*
> ...



Hate to brake it to you kid, but Sales dont mean shit, the reason why One Piece is #1 in Japan is beacause DB only had 520 chapters, while OP is still not freakin ending. DB's sales became a worldwide hit, One Piece DID NOT, see the diffrence? so OP is nowhere near at DB's level.


----------



## p0l3r (Jan 13, 2010)

Successor doesnt have to beat dragonball, its like the next big thing. Besides the reason one piece is not popular in the North America is becuase of 4kids. Now that funimation is releasing all the one piece manga quickly it will soon change. =/


----------



## Evul Overload (Jan 14, 2010)

Given the sales, it is indeed reasonable to say that One Piece is the successor of DB *in Japan.* But while One Piece remains highly popular in Europe despite the spreading of inferior mangas certain boards borrow their name from here it cannot and never will be able to reach DB in that matter, or Naruto. 

The reasons for that are simple: Both mangas get whored out till no end and feature a writing that isn't as hard to get into as OP - meaning: Cliche characters (this does only apply for Naruto and late DB as the early DB set that cliche and is therefore groundbreaking), no development of side characters, lame time-skips, random power-ups and, in the case of Naruto, lots of shitty Pairingtards. It is a common feature in society that quantity by no means qualifies quality as quantity is merely an indicator of being conformist to lots of different types of fans, indicating that the story itself *has* to offer something for all those groups therefore failing to concentrate on being a homogenous, logical construct. Also the mindset of the mangaka itself is of utmost importance as most mangakas need to make a living from their volume sales as they have to pay their assistants from their little income. Therefore, dragging out the series is, while not being something that fans can understand, something economic logical for most mangakas. Also most mangakas don't plan ahead this much as there is always the risk of the series getting suspended.

Oda however, does not fall under those ctaegories. he, just like Toriyama until the end of the Namek saga, planned everything ahead and is actually holding onto that plan unlike Toriyama ( who was forced to do so because of the popularity of DB tehrefore ruining the last 200 chapters of Dragonball) and certain other mangakas that don't even bother to plan ahead - Kubo, I'm looking at you. Looking at One Piece with literal knowledge about the histoy of manga and stylistic devices, One Piece is clearly better as DB quality-wise as Oda is a fan of Toriyama and has decided to take the Shonen formula DB set and basically worship it by creating something that is so cliched and strictly concepted that it is unique again. It is not Oda's intention to write DB's successor, but to simply develop the concept of Db further by expanding it with the ingredients he uses in OP and to make some children have a good time reading. 

In short, OP has the potential to surpass DB but won't as it is not Oda's intention. It is also impossible to surpass the defining Shonen in every region of the world as the zeitgeist - or spirit of age if you will - in our modern world simply doesn't allow for a manga to be this succesful over the whole world anymore. But this is more of an socio-economic and cultural problem that is penetrating the whole society than a manga one. Cultural pluralism at it's best.


----------



## K (Jan 14, 2010)

Pervy Fox said:


> Hate to brake it to you kid, but Sales dont mean shit, the reason why One Piece is #1 in Japan is beacause DB only had 520 chapters, while OP is still not freakin ending. DB's sales became a worldwide hit, One Piece DID NOT, see the diffrence? so OP is nowhere near at DB's level.


_
Give it some time, weirdly sexy fox-lady,_
_OP will make it to the top_, *beside Akira's Masterpiece.*
_And besides_, *DB was running 13 years before One Piece.*
_Although One Piece is old,_
*it feels like such a rookie anime to me....*


----------



## Evul Overload (Jan 15, 2010)

KaytheKid said:


> _
> Give it some time, weirdly sexy fox-lady,_
> _OP will make it to the top_, *beside Akira's Masterpiece.*
> _And besides_, *DB was running 13 years before One Piece.*
> ...



Read my post above you to understand it a little better. Your argument isn't very constructive as it is simply your opinion without considering economic and cultural facts present in modern days society.


----------



## Teach (Jan 15, 2010)

Pervy Fox said:


> Hate to brake it to you kid, but Sales dont mean shit, the reason why One Piece is #1 in Japan is beacause DB only had 520 chapters, while OP is still not freakin ending. DB's sales became a worldwide hit, One Piece DID NOT, see the diffrence? so OP is nowhere near at DB's level.





Dragonball is nothing compared to One Piece. OP hit 100m mark in record time, faster than Dragonball.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jan 15, 2010)

Teach said:


> Dragonball is nothing compared to One Piece. OP hit 100m mark in record time, faster than Dragonball.



So?, its still not world wide hit  lol


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 15, 2010)

Pervy Fox said:


> So?, its still not world wide hit  lol



Nor is it finished yet


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jan 15, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> Nor is it finished yet


Well until I see America or other countries accepts OP on sales abit more, DB is still holding that fame spot everywhere. finished or not


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 15, 2010)

Pervy Fox said:


> Well until I see America or other countries accepts OP on sales abit more, DB is still holding that fame spot everywhere. finished or not


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## KLoWn (Jan 15, 2010)

Lol@OPtards, what a bunch of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) 
and tigerfist80, your awesome logic deserves sum rep for the lulz i had with it.


----------



## Superstars (Jan 15, 2010)

KLoWn said:


> Lol@OPtards, what a bunch of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) .


----------



## Superstars (Jan 15, 2010)

The proof is already there, I'm a fan of one piece and I know for a fact that it isn't anywhere near Dragonball's influence. You  other one piece fans get insulted because you people choose to ignore the facts. It's not popular worldwide like Bleach and Naruto and we already know nothing comes close to Dragonball's worldwide influence.

Why is it so hard for the one piece fandom to accept? Any decent one piece fan could see this. Yet some ignore said facts and keep yelling LOL BUT IT'S NUMBA 1 IN JAPAN, BEAT DRAGONBALL MANGA SALE AND IT ISN'T FINISHED YET111!, so what. Japan is nothing compared to the states or the rest of the world. Bleach and Naruto aren't finished either and they are already more of an influence across the world than one piece is. And none of them compare to Dragonball's worldwide influence.


----------



## p-lou (Jan 15, 2010)

p-lou said:


> dragon ball invented manga yo



damn straight yo


----------



## K (Jan 15, 2010)

*Oda admires Akira,*
_I don't think he'd surpass him,_
*neither does he want to.*


----------



## Valleyman (Jan 15, 2010)

I just had to jump in here and say something.

You ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) keep saying, "One Piece tards can't accept the truth.", but except the post above, I have yet to see ONE of you tards make a constructive argument. Also, dissing the guy for using YouTube stats, is all well and fun, but I notice that not one of you idiots replied to his earlier posts. Had no retorts?

This mostly goes for idiots like Milder, Superstars, and Pervy Fox. Do you guys enjoy trolling so much? Your posts just make you look more idiotic, as you're basically saying "One Piece passing DB in sales means nothing, lulz, it isn't popular in America, and I don't like it, so it will never surpass it."

It's like a retarded child's reasoning. Next time try to post something slightly intelligent.

---------------------------------

Now, onto the topic, as a whole franchise, I don't think One Piece will ever have the success DB had. Naruto and Bleach are out of the questions, as most of their fans are disappointed with it right now, so I don't think people are going to be as interested as much in the games and other things coming out.

One of the things DB had going for it was it was something new and fresh and it changed the industry completely. Kubo, Oda, and Kishi have all said they got inspiration from DBZ, yet you don't see anyone writing manga from being inspired by them. This doesn't really prove much, but it DOES mean that DB as a whole was more inspirational.

As a franchise, DB had so many things that the other series lack. It had a good anime(Well, GT was pretty shitty, but that's just my opinion; DBZ was still a good anime), it had good games, it had a good manga, it had good movies, and it wasn't as long as the the 3 right now yet sold so many franchise items (I mean it didn't drag on; OK, the fillers were a bit much, but people still enjoyed them to some extent). The franchise as a whole was complete, thus people couldn't help but like it. Even if you didn't read the DB manga, you could still enjoy the DBZ anime, or even if you neither read or watched, you could still have fun with the games.

With Naruto, One Piece, and Bleach, many various things went wrong. The first thing that went wrong with all of them, is the ANIME. The animation, the fillers, and the pacing are just some of the things wrong with all three animes. One Piece is good with fillers, but has CRAPPY animation and the pacing sucks 3/4 of the time. Naruto the anime was killed with the fillers. Even though the animation was somewhat bad sometimes in Part 1, you could live through it, because the stuff was interesting. Then the few years long fillers came up. Shippuden is just shitty. The Bleach anime is better than the manga and the manga is canon. I think that pretty much explains it. Kubo writes filler better than canon.

As far as the mangas go, I think One Piece takes the cake. As this is merely my opinion, I don't want to hear BS about how I'm just a One Piece tard. To me, One Piece has already surpassed the DB manga. I actually think the sales _are_ relevant to this, and just because its not popular in America, does not mean its not popular in Asia and Europe. However, I wouldn't use that as a reason to say One Piece > DB. I just think that as a manga, One Piece is way more interesting, and its definitely the most thought out manga I've read as well.

Naruto's part 1 actually blew my mind. I can easily say that I think out of all the series, this one captivated me the fastest. The Zabuza arc, Chuunin Exams, the arc with Tsunade, and the ending of part one left me yearning for more. It set up the perfect stage for an amazing series, with Sasuke beating Naruto and leaving everything behind. Then part 2 came around, and I can say I was not nearly as interested in the first few arcs. I thought it was alright even up to Sasuke vs Itachi, but to me, it was not even close to Part 1's greatness. Then Pain came around... To me, that was the “Jumping The Shark” moment for the series. The series has become so over the top, Kishi probably doesn’t know how to bring it back to making sense, so instead he just keeps powering up the various combatants each week until… you get what we have now. One hell of a mess.

Bleach's manga... Only the rescue Rukia arc was amazing. The whole Hueco Mundo and Arrancar arc has been Kubo trolling each and every one of us so many times... You can defend it all you want, but even the most avid Bleach fans are pretty much treating it like one big circus anymore. Most of us don't really expect anything out of it.

As far as the games and movies go, I don't really enjoy them for any of the series (actually, I've only played a couple of the games, but I HAVE watched all the movies). Naruto and Bleach's movies would be decent, if there was only one for each, but since every movie for them has the same plotline its pretty crappy. One Piece's movies overall are just bad (except Strong World; That shit will be amazing).

Overall, I think One Piece, Naruto, and Bleach all had the potential to surpass DBZ at one time. They were seeping with potential, and despite being influenced by DBZ (which we can see if you watch them), they were a fairly original concept.




Well, I went on a kind of longer post than I originally meant to, but to sum it up for anyone who doesn't feel like reading, basically One Piece only has a good manga, Naruto started out good, but degenerated into crap as did Bleach, but none of them have the whole package like DB did. The only difference is One Piece's manga is still really good, but most people are dissatisfied with Bleach and Naruto.

BTW, I think One Piece is closer than Bleach and Naruto at least for the mere fact the manga is still pleasing and only getting better.


----------



## K (Jan 15, 2010)

_*Wow, thats alot....
*_
_-grabs a cup of coffee-_


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jan 15, 2010)

Valleyman said:


> I just had to jump in here and say something.
> 
> You ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) keep saying, "One Piece tards can't accept the truth.", but except the post above, I have yet to see ONE of you tards make a constructive argument. Also, dissing the guy for using YouTube stats, is all well and fun, but I notice that not one of you idiots replied to his earlier posts. Had no retorts?
> 
> ...


*claps* great statement and all, but Im not a troll at all, I dont hate OP or anything, Im simply saying One Piece doesnt have enough fame in the world to be like DB, and I couldnt give a damn if Naruto and Bleach has more views than OP, if OP is much more viewed than them then thats fine by me, all Im saying is NO MANGA has what it takes to replace DB.


----------



## Teach (Jan 15, 2010)

Pervy Fox said:


> So?, its still not world wide hit  lol



By world wide you mean US and A?

Quit shittin.

Lol @ Superstars, butthurt at it's best.


----------



## Superstars (Jan 15, 2010)

Valleyman said:


> I just had to jump in here and say something.
> 
> You ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) keep saying, "One Piece tards can't accept the truth.", but except the post above, I have yet to see ONE of you tards make a constructive argument. Also, dissing the guy for using YouTube stats, is all well and fun, but I notice that not one of you idiots replied to his earlier posts. Had no retorts?
> 
> ...


Link removed

You can stop posting now.


----------



## ForteAnly (Jan 16, 2010)

Honestly, I don't think Dragon Ball will ever have a successor. I know there are some that people might consider One Piece a successor but I don't think even One Piece can succeed something as huge DB.


----------



## Evul Overload (Jan 16, 2010)

Valleyman said:


> I just had to jump in here and say something.
> 
> You ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) keep saying, "One Piece tards can't accept the truth.", but except the post above, I have yet to see ONE of you tards make a constructive argument. Also, dissing the guy for using YouTube stats, is all well and fun, but I notice that not one of you idiots replied to his earlier posts. Had no retorts?
> 
> ...



Nice post, although most of the tards will go TL; DR on it.
So, let's try to discuss contructively here without the tards interrupting us (lol), here's my post from a few pages abck:



Evul Overload said:


> Given the sales, it is indeed reasonable to say that One Piece is the successor of DB *in Japan.* But while One Piece remains highly popular in Europe despite the spreading of inferior mangas certain boards borrow their name from here it cannot and never will be able to reach DB in that matter, or Naruto.
> 
> The reasons for that are simple: Both mangas get whored out till no end and feature a writing that isn't as hard to get into as OP - meaning: Cliche characters (this does only apply for Naruto and late DB as the early DB set that cliche and is therefore groundbreaking), no development of side characters, lame time-skips, random power-ups and, in the case of Naruto, lots of shitty Pairingtards. It is a common feature in society that quantity by no means qualifies quality as quantity is merely an indicator of being conformist to lots of different types of fans, indicating that the story itself *has* to offer something for all those groups therefore failing to concentrate on being a homogenous, logical construct. Also the mindset of the mangaka itself is of utmost importance as most mangakas need to make a living from their volume sales as they have to pay their assistants from their little income. Therefore, dragging out the series is, while not being something that fans can understand, something economic logical for most mangakas. Also most mangakas don't plan ahead this much as there is always the risk of the series getting suspended.
> 
> ...



Oh, and:


Nice one, 2 weeks on these forums and I already know you're a troll.....


----------



## Superstars (Jan 16, 2010)

Evul Overload said:


> Oh, and:
> 
> Nice one, 2 weeks on these forums and I already know you're a troll.....



You don't even know what a troll is. The truth hurts.
I already put my constructive posts together along with proof throughout this thread proving how Dragonball is less likely to have a successor worldwide. I also proven how heavily Bleach and Naruto influence the world as well.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 16, 2010)

one piece of shit and naruto are crap  - that's why.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 16, 2010)

Superstars said:


> this one
> 
> You can stop posting now.



you still posting that shit? it just shows bleach getting a movie in theaters in the US....same shit happened to OP back in 2007/early 08 and naruto finally getting more episodes out in brazil. 

Show me some fucking sells figures already that prove me wrong.

you can't.


----------



## ShaolinAce (Jan 16, 2010)

I don't read the posts of people with One piece sigs or avy's in this topic anymore.


----------



## Evul Overload (Jan 16, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> Sorry haters, I don't speak cunt.



Against what haters exactly?
The OP fans who are right in the mentioning that OP is the one that comes the closest to DB after literal criterias and sales and who fail to realize that mediocre ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) mangas will always be better world-wide as there are simply more fagoots out there?
Or the DB/Naruto/Bleach tards who seriously believe it's the quality that makes their mangas more influental?

I just noticed, this thread is actually full of garbage


----------



## Evul Overload (Jan 16, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> The latter. It should be pretty obvious which members are speaking cunt.



Oh well, time to move on. I guess I am arguing on lost ground ehre, right? I mean, I'm new to these forums and I can already tell that Superstars argumentation structure is...how to put it...controversal


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 16, 2010)

Superstars is a dupe account of a notorious cretin.


----------



## MdB (Jan 16, 2010)

Superstars, either TEH WHITEBEARDOH or Phenom.


----------



## Superstars (Jan 16, 2010)

Evul Overload said:


> Against what haters exactly?
> The OP fans who are right in the mentioning that OP is the one that comes the closest to DB after literal criterias and sales and who fail to realize that mediocre ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) mangas will always be better world-wide as there are simply more fagoots out there?



And with that post you proved my point.



Superstars said:


> Again these are butthurt one piece fandom posts trying to defend one piece for it's lack of worldwide influence by saying how good it's story is [When no one is even talking about literary points anyway but the butthurt one piece defensive fanboys] and at the same time trying to degrade Bleach or Naruto. Just another way of trying to explain away why it isn't as popular as the other two series worldwide.



Thanks for playing one piecetards.


----------



## Evul Overload (Jan 17, 2010)

Superstars said:


> And with that post you proved my point.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for playing one piecetards.



I'm only playing devils advocate here, pointing out the flaws of *both groups* that are arguing here. And to me, it's obvious that your "group" has the weaker arguments to back your strong points up. Why don't you post international shorts, comparisions between the merchandising, etc.? This would prove your point far better, but would also give the other group a reason to say that the influence is based on whoring it out. Again, you fail to understand my role in this thread. And given the fact that you are still ignoring the posts on the alst page and only state redundant and populistic statements, I can only assume that you are indeed someone without the intention to actually argue on a serious basis.



Whimsy said:


> Superstars is a dupe account of a notorious cretin.





MdB said:


> Superstars, either TEH WHITEBEARDOH or Phenom.



Lol, how is making an dupe even possible for the banned? Aren't there IP-controls, cookie settings and other measures aginst it?


----------



## firefist (Jan 17, 2010)

Evul Overload said:


> I'm only playing devils advocate here, pointing out the flaws of *both groups* that are arguing here. And to me, it's obvious that your "group" has the weaker arguments to back your strong points up. *Why don't you post international shorts, comparisions between the merchandising, etc.?* This would prove your point far better, but would also give the other group a reason to say that the influence is based on whoring it out. Again, you fail to understand my role in this thread. And given the fact that you are still ignoring the posts on the alst page and only state redundant and populistic statements, I can only assume that you are indeed someone without the intention to actually argue on a serious basis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



did anyone even posted such things at all? Neither OP tards nor the opposite.
This topic should've ended after the whole youtube argumentation.


----------



## Evul Overload (Jan 17, 2010)

Firefist said:


> did anyone even posted such things at all? Neither OP tards nor the opposite



Quick, hide! A sane voice in this thread - that is madness


----------



## tigerfist80 (Jan 29, 2010)

.......................


----------



## Styles (Jan 29, 2010)

Op tards are getting as bad as Narutards were in 03-04


----------



## Evul Overload (Jan 29, 2010)

Legacy_Warrior said:


> Op tards are getting as bad as Narutards were in 03-04



Why can't we just let this thread die?


----------



## c4nuclear (Jan 29, 2010)

so you're saying that you're playing the devil's advocate but you call naruto and db a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) manga that has more ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) fans worldwide, because let me quote you there are more ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) out there.... yep you sure don't come off as a insecure op homer, not at all.


----------



## Evul Overload (Jan 29, 2010)

c4nuclear said:


> so you're saying that you're playing the devil's advocate but you call naruto and db a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) manga that has more ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) fans worldwide, because let me quote you there are more ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) out there.... yep you sure don't come off as a insecure op homer, not at all.



Thank you, Mr. Dupe. I'll gladly consider your criticism.
However, as you fail to quote which parts you actually relate to I have to inform you that your criticism will be ignored until you actually quote said parts. 

And now, please let this thread die.


----------



## c4nuclear (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm not starting an argument because i have no problem with anyone that says that one piece is the next best thing, cuz i enjoy it every week, and im not a dupe, i just wanted to point out how much of a hypocrite you are, just state your opion and stay with it, dont come with bullshit like im playing devils advocate, im pointing flaws of both groups, when you clearly resort to insults when you see others dont share your opinion. Now im done and i dont think i have anymore comments.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jan 29, 2010)

I remember when I used to say that it was Naruto. Lol

If I could see myself then, I'd kick my own ass, say, "LURK MOAR!!!" Then walk away.


----------



## Sen (Jan 30, 2010)

You know I just read a collaboration between the artist of DBZ and OP, and now I think I am leaning more towards One Piece as being the successor in some ways (in my earlier post in this thread iirc, I was more unsure), also since it seems like it can go on for a few more years without getting too boring.


----------



## wntrronin (Mar 23, 2010)

This is kind of out of hand. The original question/statement is weather or not DB has a successor. Of course it does! The problem with all you "tards" in general is your to focused on one specific manga/anime, when both the creators of OP and Naruto have stated numerous times that there characters and concepts are heavily inspired by DB. From a spiritual standpoint BOTH OP and Naruto are the children and successors of DB. Much like DB is to Astro Boy.. I know thats hard to take in but i think its time for this "ninja vs pirate" bs to end. bother are hugely successful and both are great franchises.


----------



## Heretic (Mar 23, 2010)

a successor to DB...hmm, that is kind of difficult i suppose. hmm, let me think...
Naruto, OP, Bleach, seem to be the 3 closest followed by HxH, FT, etc

*WARNING: this is where my incredible bias comes in*
Naruto - pure shit
Bleach - worse than pure shit
One Piece - the shit, note the difference in the usage of the word shit here.

Yeah i think One Piece is a worthy successor to DB. It has had to make more volumes to catch up with DB's sales, but DB has had a lot more time to sell those volumes. *The one major problem with One Piece is that most people never read it because they think the art is bad.* In the beginning, i didnt like the art that much either, though, so i guess i shouldnt really be criticizing those OP art-haters. What irks me though is when people say:

One Piece has bad/bland characters
Poor Plot
Naruto and Bleach are better than One Piece

None of these are true and all One Piece readers know it.

Now then, im straying off-topic so: Dragonball had universal appeal because its characters and plot pacing were really good. In addition, the art was bare-able for all people. Its because of this that DB is so good, and its because of this that OP is held back from the same greatness.

_tl;dr One Piece is a worthy successor of DB, but is held back because people discriminate against the art and the series' beginning._


----------

